# Jersey Etiquette...



## The Armagh (Apr 23, 2006)

I ride a Felt, but besides red/black I can't find much Felt gear to wear...is it a faux pas to wear a jersey with Cervelo, or another brand other than what I'm riding? I've seen some great jerseys but have always been cautious. We aren't talking team kits here, just jerseys to go with my black bibs...Thoughts? :blush2:


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

My humble opinion is that fat slobs in SUV's will still curse & throw things at you no matter how much you pay attention to coordinating your gear w/ your ride.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

lx93 said:


> My humble opinion is that fat slobs in SUV's will still curse & throw things at you no matter how much you pay attention to coordinating your gear w/ your ride.


But real cyclists will also throw things at you if you wear a cervelo kit while riding a felt bike 

Buy some generic designed jerseys, not team kits?


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

As long as you weigh less than 300 lbs, wear any jersey you want.


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

SHAME!

You should ride shirtless until you hit Cat 3 and get free jerseys through sponsors.

Meh, I wear whatever I want. Who cares? It's not a big deal at all...


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> But real cyclists will also throw things at you if you wear a cervelo kit while riding a felt bike


If that is how REAL cyclists are, then I hope never to become one.

Arbaugh- wear a wool pea-coat if you are comfortable, worrying what everyone else thinks would prevent me from enjoying my ride.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Dave_Stohler said:


> As long as you weigh less than 300 lbs, wear any jersey you want.


+1 Absolutely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm having a hard time thinking what jersey would be terrible with black shorts/bibs......


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

The Armagh said:


> I ride a Felt, but besides red/black I can't find much Felt gear to wear...is it a faux pas to wear a jersey with Cervelo, or another brand other than what I'm riding? I've seen some great jerseys but have always been cautious. We aren't talking team kits here, just jerseys to go with my black bibs...Thoughts? :blush2:


Isn't "neither" the best option? I see very few jerseys out on the road that feature a bike manufacturer's name. There are lots of other options.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree that there are enough non-brand specific jerseys to fill ones needs. I cannot see wearing a Felt or T-Mobile jersey on my Trek. That would be like wearing a Chevy hat in my Mustang.


----------



## The Armagh (Apr 23, 2006)

Good point on the Chevy/Mustang. I have been informed. Thanks guys...


----------



## element324h (Oct 19, 2005)

I kind of wondered this myself. While I was on my old downtube-shifting, always been in the garage since I was alive bike, I would wear my MTB shoes, odd colored socks, my black shorts, a random tanktop and my MTB helmet. 

Now that I spent a good chunk of change on my black/red Scott, I think "wow..that's a good looking bike". I never thought I would, but I tried like hell to get all the stuff I needed to match the bike! I scrounged around for the red jersey with the moose on it, busted out the black helmet that's been sitting in the basement... Now to just switch from these blue Specialized gloves....


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

The Armagh said:


> I ride a Felt, but besides red/black I can't find much Felt gear to wear...is it a faux pas to wear a jersey with Cervelo, or another brand other than what I'm riding? I've seen some great jerseys but have always been cautious. We aren't talking team kits here, just jerseys to go with my black bibs...Thoughts? :blush2:



i was thinking the same.. my personal opinion is wear whatever you want be proud feel free...

however my own personal taste i would like to coordinate.. i have a LOOK so clothing is hard to source and team gear is very limited... 

but as a kid it always bothered me wearing nike / reebok / adidas clothing with shoes other than the matching brand.. so i feel the same way with my bike :cryin:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Wear whatever you want...there's no etiquette.


----------



## monkey9 (Jul 4, 2007)

As far as Felt clothing goes, seek out last year's Colavita stuff. Felt sponsored them. Also, hook up with one of the argyle Slipstream jerseys, and you'll be not only rocking a Felt sponsored team jersey, but you'll be supporting a drug fighting team (and new home to Dave Z.).


----------



## piper_chuck (Jul 31, 2007)

I used to have a Yamaha sportbike. I regularly wore a Honda racing jacket. 

Then I bought a Harley. To continue with the non-conformist pattern, I wore a full face helmet. I even wore the Honda jacket a couple times!  

Bottom line, if you're worried about fashion and conforming, get matching clothes. If you ride just to ride, who cares as long as you're comfortable?


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

The only real no-no is wearing a kit you didn't earn in a race.

In fact sanctioned races have rules against it.

we're silly enough to wear spandex, so where whatevery you want


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

dfleck said:


> The only real no-no is wearing a kit you didn't earn in a race.
> 
> In fact sanctioned races have rules against it.


Agreed! Whear what you want and NEVER give a crap what others might say/think.

To me the whole thing of one wearing a jersey of you favoritre rider/team is STUPID! Now now, please don't wear the matching shorts of a Team Kit. That looks a little silly and like you actually out there to look like you ride for a team.

Av few years ago on a century ride some guy with his check (she as well) made a comment on "wow, there's Petacchi" in fun. So I got up and showed them that I could sprint or I was Ali-Jet...LOL!

Sure then another guy smoked me at the end.....

Again don't give a CRAP on what jersey you were. Where what you like. MFG, we are not in Elementary school are we?????


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

Dave_Stohler said:


> As long as you weigh less than 300 lbs, wear any jersey you want.


hahahah
and a +1 on the chevy/mustang thing....


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Agreed! Whear what you want and NEVER give a crap what others might say/think.
> 
> To me the whole thing of one wearing a jersey of you favoritre rider/team is STUPID! Now now, please don't wear the matching shorts of a Team Kit. That looks a little silly and like you actually out there to look like you ride for a team.


Almost all my clothing is matching team kits because I buy them deeply discounted at swap meets. I have a couple of LBS kits from LBS' I've never been in and then I cashed in on Navigators gear two years ago when they rolled up a trailer at a swap meet. I guess the Navigators gear now falls as vintage... but still I don't see a problem with people wearing kits.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

i still feel a bit self conscious wearing a jersey being a noob because I can't even keep my bike straight sometimes. I'm afraid it would be a bit like wearing a cape and jumping off a building.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dr. Placebo said:


> i still feel a bit self conscious wearing a jersey being a noob because I can't even keep my bike straight sometimes. I'm afraid it would be a bit like wearing a cape and jumping off a building.



go go go go go........You ever hear about the guy who woke up in the hospital in a full body cast.... his best friend by his side..

"what happened"

"well you were all fired up at the party last night and bet everyone you could fly from the 3 floor window"


"why didn't you stop me"


"stop you. hell I had 10 bucks on you"



sorry...I guess that constitutes intentional thread drift......

ok......back to the issue.....wear whatever you please.....


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*try the felt website..*

www.feltracing.com

they've got your team gear there with all the Felt you can handle...

other than that, don't worry about trivial things like jerseys...they have pockets, they carry your stuff, they wick away sweat...that's all they're good for. make sure it fits, has the right length zipper (I find this very important), and off you go...worry about your pedaling, not looking good...

my team kit is relatively ugly...but we all blow by guys in matching uniforms on a regular basis..


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Funktekk makes a good point:

I wear whatever is on sale. I have a hard time paying $200.00 for a pair of shorts, so I simply wait until I find a smokin deal on something and buy it. Team, non-team, color, none of it matters to me....simply cost vs. fit.

Wear what you want!


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

Nobody looks good wearing any jersey if they are 5'9" and weight 235# (me, last summer), but now that I am at 200# I am looking at the Dad's Root Beer jersey my daughter got me for Christmas 2 years ago. Just a few more pounds...


----------



## Another Piece (Jun 10, 2007)

Go twin six (http://www.twinsix.com/) and don't look back.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

That stuff is pimp! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

i got a jersey with my LBS logo on it  I dont have to worry about mis-matching.


----------



## Mega Cycle (Jul 29, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> To me the whole thing of one wearing a jersey of you favoritre rider/team is STUPID!


I disagree. Why is it any different to wearing the team strip of your favourite football team? It's just a way to feel good and show your support/allegiance.

Wear what you like! No one is going to think you are pretending to be Contador just because you are in a Disco kit!!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

The real rule is never to wear it if you're showing up for a race. Sure no one will mistake you if you're in a Cat 5 group but it's just silly. Also, the head to toe kit is a bit much. Just like it is for fans of other sports. A ****/jersey or hat is good enough. Sport the whole kit and it's a bit more comical. 

If you do go sporting someone else's kit, for the love of god don't be the guy that sprints to catch every rider that passes him only to not maintain the tempo.


----------



## Mega Cycle (Jul 29, 2007)

sorry, yes I agree when it's a race. I was just meaning out and about training.


----------

